

Google enabled switching between multiple GMail accounts - tonyskn
http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2010/08/access-two-gmail-accounts-at-once-in.html

======
NathanKP
Google seems to be trying to roll out account switching across all their
services. I noticed a few weeks ago that it gave me an option to log in to
Google Docs using either my Google Apps powered college email address or my
normal gmail account, when both cookies are set as logged in. However, with
Google docs there are a few bugs, for instance it seems to log me in to Google
docs with my college email address but when I actually click a document it
tells me that I don't have permission to access it.

------
mumrah
God, this is going to save my marriage.

------
mildweed
Overall: good idea.

Praxis: problems. Right now its hiccuping on my Apps for Domains accounts
(specifically docs). Let's not declare victory yet.

~~~
joezydeco
_"Since Google Apps customers can already sign in to their accounts at the
same time as their personal Google Accounts, we won’t be adding this new
feature to Google Apps until the new infrastructure is in place."_

I really _really_ wish paying Apps customers got a little more priority than
this. It's becoming a habit.

~~~
etm117
I wonder if they see it as using the free (non-gApps) accounts to vet out the
new features first rather than risk breaking paying customers accounts with
new features that have random bugs that they did not catch in internal
testing.

~~~
joezydeco
I wish that was the case, but even things that have been fully announced (like
Docs permission settings) aren't live on Apps to this day.

------
bkhl
For some reason, when I click on their link (google.com/accounts) and login, I
am directed to "how to clear cache and history" page.... So I searched for
multiple sign in, and I'm back to the clear cache and history page again...
WTH

------
RK
This is why I generally have multiple different browsers open.

------
ez77
I tried it, and it's pretty neat, but by now I'm just used to multiple browser
profiles for this purpose.

------
Marticus
It's not nearly as awesome as I supposed.

